
Cellphone tracking could help stem coronavirus spread. Is privacy the price? - raphlinus
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/03/cellphone-tracking-could-help-stem-spread-coronavirus-privacy-price
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Benjamin Franklin: “those who would give up essential liberty to purchase a
little temporary safety deserve neither.”

